# Rouge Royal and Black Onyx



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These marbles were both done in waterbase medium.

Michael Tust


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work man


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Burt White said:


> Nice work man


Thanks Burt.


Michael Tust


----------

